

Show HN: Tiny Products – learn new skills that pay the bills - jjets718
http://tinyproducts.net/

======
luso_brazilian
Three suggestions that can positively improve this product:

1\. At least on mobile (didn't see it on desktop) the landing page only
contains the subscription form with no detailed indication of what is being
offered.

Suggestion: given that space is free put at least the last issue alongside te
subscription form, this way people can easily decide if they want to receive
more of this via email. Also, it can retain people that won't subscribe but
will return weekly for the new articles.

2\. Sensational titles like "Become Bad Ass at Sales Without Sounding Like A
Douche" may catch the audience but at the same time to push away others
looking for a more professional approach.

3\. Avoid articles and summaries like this:

 _Want your content to consistently make the front page of Hacker News? Think
about all of the traffic, leads, and customers that will generate. In this
book, Justin Jackson teaches you about the inner workings of Hacker News and
how to take advantage of them to regularly get your posts to the front page._

It reads a lot like "how to spam HN for profit and get away with it" even if
the content is not.

------
wingerlang
I'd recommend changing the colors, blue on orange hurts my eyes.

